# Proper right chest name sizing?



## designconcepts

Hi folks, this is kind of similar to some other questions that were asked in the other forums.

Is there, and if so what is, the proper "sizing technique" when embroidering names on shirts/polos? Example -- someone wants a small polo and has a longer name, and somebody else wears a 2XL and has a extra short name. On the small shirt, the name seems slightly overwhelming, and on the larger shirt, the name seems to get lost. (BTW, the name all on one line -- most of the names I do have a title underneath as well, and most of the text is done at around .45" h. per line)

Should all names remain same _text height_ regardless of name/shirt size, or all the _same length_ (or range, say 3.5" to 4.5")?


----------



## bungy

I would keep them the same within an order, as far as height goes. Changing the size to suit shirt size just creates extra work and is not needed.

Having said that I use between 12mm and 15mm height for most names we do. If it is a name has lots of letters we will keep the height the same and make the letters narrower to keep it no longer than 100mm. That is the max length we do for a name.

It would also depend on the font they have chosen for the names. If you do the same name in different fonts and do not adjust the settings, they will sew at different sizes.

In the attachment the name was done at 12mm in Wilcom.
The only difference is font used.
Sizes from top to bottom:
79mm x 15mm
77mm x 17mm
63mm x 12mm
50mm x 17mm
65mm x 15mm


----------



## JAF

What I found was the most efficient way of doing names is to limit the fonts & size that I offer. Most of my left chest names are the EmbForum Lancer font at .65 size. The look of this font is popular in my area. I do make slight adjustments to the width, if necessary but I only change the height in extreme cases.
Years ago I realized that I was setting up the same names over and over. So, I started 3 folders with .dst names in Lancer, Block & Times Roman fonts. Every time I set up a name I file it, for future use. When I'm setting up names I go to my folder, download any names that I've already set up. Then I will set up names that are not in my folder and file them. This system has saved me a lot of time.


----------



## designconcepts

That gives me a good idea. I didn't mention, I do use Arial a majority of the time, so it's a good 'medium length' font. I never tried squashing the text horizontally, I'll have to do that in the more extreme cases.

I do save all my .dst files as well, it's nice as most are repeat customers, so I just pull it out of the "archive" folder when needed.

Thank you both for the suggestions!


----------



## bungy

Like Judy, I limit my customers to the fonts they can have for staff names.
I also try and avoid fonts with serifs, can be problematic on some fabrics.


----------



## DandSdesigns

What software are most folks using for digitizing names?


----------



## tfalk

Maybe you should start a new thread instead of re-opening one from 3.5 years ago?


----------



## DandSdesigns

I realized that later. But that's what happens when you Google a question and an old thread comes up, I guess. The information may be old but it was still relevant and helpful to me.


----------



## royster13

tfalk said:


> Maybe you should start a new thread instead of re-opening one from 3.5 years ago?


Why?.......With a new post on an old thread, the thread shows up in the list of "unread posts".....


----------



## ThreadHeadKev

I agree with Sandee....The info is relevant for me right now. Thanks for bringing the thread back


----------



## williekid

We use to outsource digitizing at a company I use to work for. Online you can get digitizing fast and for cheap $15 I believe depending.


----------



## tfalk

royster13 said:


> Why?.......With a new post on an old thread, the thread shows up in the list of "unread posts".....


While I focused my 'objection' on the age of the existing thread, at the same time, I refrained from asking whey they were posting this new question in a thread that essentially has nothing to do with their question?



DandSdesigns said:


> What software are most folks using for digitizing names?


What size to use on a left chest design is completely irrelevant to the 'new' question of what digitizing programs people are using. 20 minutes searching this forum would find there are probably over a hundred other threads they could/should have posted their question in instead of this one. Why clutter up old threads that have nothing to do with what they are looking for?


----------



## SunEmbroidery

I allow a little more flexibility for right chest names although I love hearing about everyone's time-saving techniques! Names that accompany business logos tend to be a bit smaller so they don't overpower the logo and I offer a selection of keyboard fonts depending on what I think works well with the business logo. Names embroidered with club logos are generally larger because these people don't care about balancing the name with the left chest logo. I also keep all names the same size except for long names which are decreased horizontally. I also often place shorter names slightly closer to the placket so the name doesn't seem lost. For example, if I'm hooping a men's size XL polo a with a Hoop Master and the logo is in the 20 position, a shorter name would be placed in the 19 position.


----------

